# success at the rally trial!



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

A few weekends ago we headed out to our local dog show to enter some rally and we had a really successful day.
Riot, at thirteen months old, earned her last leg for her rally novice title with a second place! 
And Eli earned his second leg of his rally excellent title with a first place!
This was Riot's first outdoor show and Eli's first outdoor show since the rally catastrophe of 2011 (long story short, we trained to hard, I killed his enthusiasm, and sniffing the signs was more fun than working). But we got back at it last year and he's been working great. 
I'm so proud of my dogs


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice!!! Congrats!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done! Congrats!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! Nice that you were able to get Eli back into it and get a first.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

congrats mikki for your success at the rally trials with eli and riot


----------

